# YJ Yulong Phantom



## Ethan Emory (Sep 7, 2015)

I had a stickerless Yulong that I never used after I got my Aolong V2. What I decided to do was order some black stickers from The Cubicle. I stickered the puzzle and I had a Phantom Yulong. I got the idea from the Maru CX3S Phantom, which was $15, but the Yulong was $4.50 cheaper, so I went with that. It works with any stickerless puzzle that has a black or white version.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 8, 2015)

That is a great idea! Now thinking about it, why not try doing that on a stickerless big cube, megaminx, or pyraminx?


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 8, 2015)

gans 357 phantom, hualong phantom, yuxin phantom, meiying phantom, the possibilities are endlesssss


----------



## Ethan Emory (Nov 6, 2015)

I could now do it on skewb and square-1 because of Qiyi. Thank you Qiyi.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 6, 2015)

Ethan Emory said:


> I could now do it on skewb and square-1 because of Qiyi. Thank you Qiyi.



That'll be interesting. The phantom cubes look nice


----------

